# Wanna Kill Bin Laden?



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's your chance! :sniper: :sniper:

Have fun!

http://jarrettjones.com/flash/Bin_Laden ... _Store.swf


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

That is great!!! Scored 52000 on my first try. :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

What is the legal limit on Bin Ladens anyway? :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I must say that is a really well made game, pretty fun too.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHA great game. Too bad its not real :lol:.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

84,500 with a horrible mouse. Just wait till I get home for the evening 2-300,000 who knows how crazy the score might get.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey.... that is pretty good for a free game. Kind of funny when he calls you names as you blow him away. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That red dot looks pretty nice on that white turbun. I'd do it!!!!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

57,520!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

71,000 :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

57000! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

84,500 is still tops ehh

I thought I could do better, but I just played and had a 73,500. Maybe it was a fluke.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally beat your score 870, got 86,500!! :sniper:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I laugh everytime the shooter starts sucking down his slurpee while destroying the enemy!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is another link for this game:

http://www.allthingsflash.com/links/fil ... _Store.swf

It appears that the first link has been password protected. Good luck!


----------

